

Creating a Virtual Machine in C - pdq
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Creating_a_Virtual_Machine/Register_VM_in_C

======
pythonikun
This is a nice baby step, but I hope someone can point to something more
advance. I have been always wanted to learn virtual machines in depth

~~~
ibisum
Take a look at the source code for the Lua VM! Also, you can learn a lot from
any of the many game/8-bit computer emulators out there ..

